# Broken SD card..?



## Mear (Apr 7, 2012)

I bought a Nikon D3100 kit about a year ago, and an 8gb SanDisk SD card to go with it. Suddenly about a week ago I started getting the error "This memory card cannot be used. Card may be damaged". I can read and copy the images using the SD card reader on my computers, but I can't write to it, format it or delete any images, neither on the computers nor with the camera. I've checked that the lock isn't on, so that's no the problem (I even tried putting some extra tape over it, but it didn't help). Apparently it's somehow set to "read-only", but if I try to uncheck it on my computer, it simply re-sets itself.

Does anyone have any idea if this is fixable? Is there any way I could have set it to "read-only" on my camera? It's extra annoying as I can't afford a new card right now.


----------



## KmH (Apr 7, 2012)

Sounds like the card controller has a fault.

Have you looked closely at the card contacts? If they look OK the card is likely now trash.

Take it apart and have a look inside before you toss it in the round file.


----------



## 1000_Islander (Apr 7, 2012)

If you value your photos, 'splurge' on a new SD card. You don't need an 8Gb, but even that is only about $15.00


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah for as cheap as 8gig cards are now I wouldn't risk taking photos with it and having it totally die on you. not worth the risk to me for such a cheap replacement cost.


----------



## Mear (Apr 10, 2012)

All right, thanks.  Guess I'd better buy a new one. A shame having to throw it away, but I guess that's how it goes.


----------

